# Topics > Robotics > Smartphone robots >  RambleBot, telepresence robot, San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - ramblebot.com

Creator - Matt Walker

----------


## Airicist

Article "RambleBot: an Affordable Telepresence Robot for the Family"

by Dan Mihai
June 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ramble Bot, get yours today!

Published on Dec 2, 2015




> Telepresence device, never miss your loved ones again ! See them in action in real time !

----------


## Airicist

RambleBot telepresence robot in action

Published on Mar 15, 2016




> Small telepresence robot scooting around the house playing with gripper.

----------


## Airicist

Tallbot version of RambleBot

Published on Mar 15, 2016




> This is the tall version of the Ramblebot.

----------

